# The basin buddy



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I love this thing. Makes faucet installs even easier. I own the ridgid wing not tool but the BB makes it obsolete now. It get into tighter spaces that a basin wrench and with less fooling around getting it into position. I like the fact that I can add universal joints and extensions to it so that it can get into ANY space and with plenty of torque.

It’s made out of anodized aluminum. 












5 out of 5 pipe wrenches:thumbsup:

http://www.wal-rich.com/BasinBuddyPage.pdf
http://www.plumbingsupply.com/tools.html
http://www.accentshopping.com/product.asp?P_ID=148739
http://www.simplyplumbing.com/tools-wal-rich-corporation-basin-buddy--basin-nut-wrench.html


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Protech said:


> I love this thing. Makes faucet installs even easier. I own the ridgid wing not tool but the BB makes it obsolete now. It get into tighter spaces that a basin wrench and with less fooling around getting it into position. I like the fact that I can add universal joints and extensions to it so that it can get into ANY space and with plenty of torque.
> 
> It’s made out of anodized aluminum.
> 
> ...


 I have a ridgid tool thats similar to that.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i seen one that was adapted so a socket extension fit on the bottom


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Protech said:


> I love this thing. Makes faucet installs even easier.
> 
> I've had a basin buddy in the tool box for at least 6-7 years maybe more
> good tool. Though it does not fit the bladed nuts on the new Delta. The body is not big enough to fit over the delta-crap 1" shanks.
> ...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Ya, that's how it works. It has a 1/4" square drive on the bottom. It comes with a 3/8" by 1/4" drive adapter too.



GREENPLUM said:


> i seen one that was adapted so a socket extension fit on the bottom


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 4, 2010)

Is it metal or plastic?

Thanks...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Metal



Mongrel said:


> Is it metal or plastic?
> 
> Thanks...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

anodized aluminum was metal last I knew...:laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Very interesting. I will have to look into one of those.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

That looks pretty handy, what did it cost?


----------

